# Relaxation tapes



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I used Mike's IBS tapes (quite a few years ago) and absolutely loved them! I am wondering if he makes a general relaxation tape that I would like to use mainly for sleep. I am on sleeping medication that I've taken for many years and have to be weaned off of them and thought one of Mike's tapes would help with the anxiety of getting off meds plus enabling me to sleep. Thanks! Tiss


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

found this link from the http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com link (where there are some new titles.http://www.healthyaudio.com/program_titles.htmSounds like a couple of them might be something to check out.K.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks K. I ordered the relaxation tape. I'll report on it once I've received it and listened to it. Tiss


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Tiss - sorry I didn't see this sooner!Mike's relaxation session is very similar to session 1 of the IBS Audio Program, as that component is already incorporated into it - so had I seen this sooner, I would have said to just listen to session 1. However, as you may have seen on the above link from Kath (thanks Kath!) Mike has another program for insomnia. You may want to email me or the contact page of the site you ordered it from - as you don't really need to duplicate what you already have.Let me know! Take care.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

That's OK Marilyn. I cannot listen to my IBS tapes because my tape player broke and I prefer my CD player. So, I ordered this in CD form. But, I might try the insomnia one after the relaxation tape. That is good to know about the relaxation tape being incorporated into IBS tape.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I highly recommend Tiss, "Towards inner peace" after completion of the 100 program.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Eric, I will try that one too. Thanks to all that replied. This weaning business is not pleasant at all. Tiss


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Tiss - all discussed taken care of with no problems or extra charges! Take care and hope it all goes well - let me know if you have any questions.All the best to you!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Marilyn, thanks so much for all your help. Can't wait to get my new CDs!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Eric and Marilyn, I love the Inner Peace tapes. Even when I'm very unrelaxed at the beginning, I'm a gonner by the 3rd session. I never remember the end at all. Am sleeping much harder too. I am not going by the session outline at all. I turn on the 2nd CD and never turn it off---is that OK to do? The individual sessions seem too short and it takes me a long time to fall asleep.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Tiss,Glad you are enjoying the TIP. Since the IBS Audio Program is very structured, I know for that one you are required to listen per schedule, but that is not the case in the Toward Inner Peace - you don't have to listen via the schedule. It was developed for addressing other goals and further progress in life. I don't think it would hurt anything to listen straight through for your specific application, but I have asked Mike to make sure.I'll post again when he lets me know!Take care.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thank you for asking Mike about this. With the IBS tapes I followed the schedule very rigidly.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here is Mike's reply:"Tiss is doing her own thing. She has found her own way for the CD to help her, it should be fine, it's all gentle stuff. I am pleased she enjoys the program. Kind regards, Mike"So there you have it - all is well and no worries about doing your own thing!!!


----------

